# FREE INNER TUBES



## Darius_Jedburgh (25 Mar 2022)

Latex inner tubes. 
One used for approx 100 miles. 
One carried as spare. 
One still in box. 

Free but you pay P&P


----------



## Spiderweb (25 Mar 2022)

Could I have these please?


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (25 Mar 2022)

Spiderweb said:


> Could I have these please?


You're first, so why not?
Pick your postage style...


----------



## Spiderweb (25 Mar 2022)

That is so kind, thank you!
Second class is fine.
Can you PM me your details so I can send a payment, PayPal friends and family or bank transfer?


----------

